
Ask HN: Network Connectivity West Coast? - leesalminen
Many of my customers are having trouble accessing a data center in Virginia from central&#x2F;southern California.<p>I can&#x27;t access pingdom.com either (getting Cloudflare network errors) from Denver.<p>Anybody else?
======
Aqua_Geek
I was having connectivity issues last night at home (Comcast). Haven't dug
into it yet, though.

